
80 Percent of Americans Want to Label Food That Contains DNA - CarolineW
http://reason.com/blog/2016/05/24/80-percent-of-americans-want-to-label-fo
======
HarryHirsch
Usually, any issue is less one-dimensional than the headline suggests. Here's
some background: [http://chemjobber.blogspot.com/2016/04/nucleotides-are-
not-p...](http://chemjobber.blogspot.com/2016/04/nucleotides-are-not-
permitted-in.html)

